# My cat keeps shaking his head



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

My guy keeps shaking his head. He was scratching at his ear, but now he is only shaking his head periodically during the day. I took him to the vet, she looked in his ears and also swabbed and tested for who knows what in his ear and said everything looked fine. No ear mites or infection. My hubby even notices it, and if he notices ANYTHING, there must be something that is not normal! :wiggle Has anyone had this happen? No change in diet to cause this.


----------



## Immortal (Mar 28, 2006)

maybe he's buildig up to one mother of an infection? A cat i knew used to shake his head alot, when he shook it , it rattled!!! he was named 'brainless butch'....


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

It does make sense, allergy, if I can remember, it did start when the weather got better and we started taking him outside on his harness.
I feed Innova, Wellness and Nutro dry and Merrik wet, though it is hard to get enough wet into him. The vet said he was a little overweight, so I have been cutting back on the dry and trying to get him to eat the wet. He is almost 15 pounds, but you can see his waist, hip bones and feel his ribs. I just think he is big. One vet said he was solid, go figure. He doesn't even eat 3/4 cup of dry a day or a whole can of wet a day. He exercises a lot outside with me and indoors. Actually, the vet called to check up on him, I will tell her he is still shaking his head.


----------



## gizmocat (May 22, 2006)

*allergies*

It's probably an allergy. My cat does that and used to do it a lot more until we put her on a hypoallergenic diet. I was worried about her then I saw three cats upstairs also shaking their heads.

Since she's been eating rabbit and pea allergy cat food, Gizmo's headshaking has diminished, though she still does it.


----------

